# Dartford Crossing ? alternative route please.



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

*Dartford Crossing - alternative route please.*

We come from up't North a few times a year on our way to the Eurotunnel Terminal and usually use the Dartford crossing to get there.

We live about a mile off jct 29 of the M1 and just drive south, then round the M25 and on to the M20 as the quickest and easiest route.

Today I heard the Dartford crossing was closed because of high winds and, not knowing much about the vagaries of the road systems below Watford Gap, wondered what our alternative route should be if the crossing has a similar problem in about a weeks time when we go over to France.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

The crossing has 2 tunnels and a bridge. If the bridge is closed they have one tunnel each way.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

It's going to be very slow, I'd head round the M25 clockwise, probably quicker, but it's a lottery today, bad weather and Xmas traffic. 

Peter


----------



## PeterandLinda (Feb 21, 2009)

Hi

If the bridge is closed, then yes the tunnels work both ways but during the week it will be chaos and very, very slow. Try to travel at the weekend or after 7:00 p.m.

There are alternatives, the blackwall tunnel being the obvious choice via the M11 and M11 link road but that too will be busy. You could try the Woolwich ferry via M11 and north circular or even the Rotherhithe tunnel or Tower Bridge.

Whichever you choose leave lots of time.

P&L


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Keith, as an ex trucker, who always needed alternatives, if the clockwise is closed or has problems, just go the other way (anti clockwise) 
If both ways were running free, it would be about 10 minutes longer, that's all.
Not worth messing with inner London


----------



## stevethebeekeeper (Jan 23, 2011)

Avoid the A12 towards the blackwall tunnel, there has been major road closures due to subsidence. Combine that with the Dartford closure it will not be pleasant

Last I heard it will be a while before it reopens.

Go the long way round the M25


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

After M1 cross onto the M40 and as Grath suggests go anti clockwise, slightly longer, no toll but just as much congestion (till you get to France).


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Having been a professional driver for a few years, I and most of the other fleet drivers (200) would, at any sniff of a problem at the Dartford Crossing,take the following route:- 

From the North

M25, M11, leads onto N.Circular (A406) S for one Jct, take A12 towards London, becomes A102(M) leading to Blackwall tunnel, becomes A2 which in turn becomes M20 to the Eurotunnel. 

Only two changes of direction; M25 onto M11 and off A406 onto A 12, after that it is a straight dual carriageway/Motorway all the way to the Eurotunnel. Simples. Hard to believe when you are travelling so close to Docklands and the City   

Geoff

P.S had not read about the subsidence on the A12 when I posted.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

One thing is for sure, Keith will be more than confused now with all these proposals.
The M25 is just a ring road and the M1 joins not too far from the middle of the top :lol:


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> Having been a professional driver for a few years, I and most of the other fleet drivers (200) would, at any sniff of a problem at the Dartford Crossing,take the following route:-
> 
> From the North
> 
> ...


Geoff that route almost qualifies as a car park most of the time, at least when staying away from central(ish) London, you've only got serious traffic delays to cope with. :wink:


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

I should have said anti-clockwise as OP was going north to south, apologies for the silly mistake! 

Peter


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

listerdiesel said:


> I should have said anti-clockwise as OP was going north to south, apologies for the silly mistake!
> 
> Peter


Pete, I thought you were having a very senior moment, or a little pi$$ed :lol:


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

eurajohn said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > Having been a professional driver for a few years, I and most of the other fleet drivers (200) would, at any sniff of a problem at the Dartford Crossing,take the following route:-
> ...


John

I have used it many times and never had a problem. I can imagine it busy in Rush Hour but then so is the Dartford Crossing even when there are no problems.

And so is the M25 anticlockwise from the M1 (J21) round to J16 (M 40)

Geoff


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I live quite close to the crossing and hate it with a passion.

For me the only way to make the crossing tolerable is to go in the early hours even if that means killing some hours between the crossing and the ferry/train.

Slightly off topic, I have a step-daughter who also lives north of the river. One day earlier in the year she went to Lakeside shopping for the day, came out of the car park, took a wrong turning and found herself going south on the M25 - no turning back - over the bridge, through the tolls, did an about turn at the next junction, back through the tolls, through the tunnel and onto the correct road home.

Silly moo - even sillier as she did the very same thing the following week. (I did say STEP daughter - not my blood) :lol:


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

Keith - I live about two miles from the crossing and I can tell you that whenever the bridge is closed it causes problems for miles around, including the Blackwall Tunnel which gets swamped as the obvious alternative. As others have said if you go anti clockwise when meeting the M25 it's by far the easiest option.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for all the helpful advice you've given.

The anti-clockwise route does seem to be the one to take when the bridge is closed and, if there is a problem with high winds next weekend, we'll take your advice.

Thanks again.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

It all depends on the time of day you are travelling and the weather.
when traveling and join the M25 before 8pm then I would recommend anti clockwise. after this time the Bridge should be ok, except on a Friday.or a sat morning, shopping at both centres.
If the weather is very bad, then anti clockwise.

cabby


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

*Don't forget about LEZ!*

Don't forget, if you go through London make sure you've checked that you're LEZ compliant - 
or else be prepared to pay £100 or £200 depending on your vehicle . . .


----------



## chipster (Oct 8, 2013)

I live not too far from the OP and spend a lot of time on the road for work. If I'm working in kent or travelling for the eurotunnel I now go M42,M40,M25 anti clockwise to M20. Used to go the Dartford Crossing way but it's become such a pain.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: Don't forget about LEZ!*



rogerblack said:


> Don't forget, if you go through London make sure you've checked that you're LEZ compliant -
> or else be prepared to pay £100 or £200 depending on your vehicle . . .


Roger, I thought that only applied, if you were observed travelling inside the LEZ, after receiving the initial warning letter, informing you of the need to become compliant within 28 days of being picked up, ie, in and out for the first time within that 28 day period, shouldn't attract a fine?

*Keith*, as Grath and others have advised, go round the long way instead. :thumbright: It saves any faffing about.

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*M1*

I also travel from Leeds to the Dover/tunnel areas. In the event of chaos at the Dartford, I'd just sit it out. The longest I have ever lost there is one hour.

To go the other way, M1, M42, M40, M25 you are passing Heathrow and all the mess that goes with that, the M3, it's not worth the grief.

Russell


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Jock, you're right but don't forget it's whether ANY owner of the VEHICLE has never had such a letter before:

"In the event of a change of keeper after the warning letter has been issued, any new keeper will not be issued a further warning letter. If the 28-day period after the warning letter has expired, a PCN will be issued to the registered keeper at the time of the contravention."

So unless you have owned the vehicle from new, or at least since before the inception of the LEZ, or you have checked with and trust any/all previous owner/s, then you can't be sure you won't get a penalty (£500/£1000 dep on weight, -50% if paid within 14 days)


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> becomes A2 which in turn becomes M20 to the Eurotunnel.


Not unless you sidestep one junction on the M.25 it doesn't - the M2 will take you to Dover (eventually) though.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

rogerblack said:


> Jock, you're right but don't forget it's whether ANY owner of the VEHICLE has never had such a letter before:
> 
> "In the event of a change of keeper after the warning letter has been issued, any new keeper will not be issued a further warning letter. If the 28-day period after the warning letter has expired, a PCN will be issued to the registered keeper at the time of the contravention."
> 
> So unless you have owned the vehicle from new, or at least since before the inception of the LEZ, or you have checked with and trust any/all previous owner/s, then you can't be sure you won't get a penalty (£500/£1000 dep on weight, -50% if paid within 14 days)


Thanks Roger,

I wasn't aware of the "any owner" bit of the ruling, but can see the relevance now. 

Regards,

Jock.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Stanner said:


> nicholsong said:
> 
> 
> > becomes A2 which in turn becomes M20 to the Eurotunnel.
> ...


Stanner

Of course you are right - I was mentally on the A 20.

As you say :- Join M 25 at J2 to J3 for M20.

Happy Christmas

Geoff


----------

